# Woo, Lola sits on my sholder!



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

then she wee'd down my back agan :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! HOW CUTE!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

She's a sweetheart. She looks so tiny! Is she a kitten?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Shes about six weeks old. Im so pleased she s getting comfortable with me she was so jumpy 

What age do rats stop growing?


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm not really sure, to be honest. I think they change and grow in certain ways their entire lives. Night was able to tell me that a rat I thought could have been a year and a half or older based on her condition, was actually between 8-12 months old just looking at photographs of her.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess they might stop growing when they become adults like humans. I saw a thing for how to work out out how old they are in rat years if you know what i mean-my gilrs are still teenagers.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

She is super cute!!! so she's a fellow popcorner then?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

jumpy? she started out running up, sniffing me and running away in a blurr. yeh she kinda hops some times, i wouldent say shes a proffessional popcorner tho!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww


----------

